# NGD! Sparkly White 8 string content (56k most welcome)



## GazPots (Sep 20, 2012)

NGD! Sparkly White 8 string content


Firstly, I'm at my parents house and as such wasn't expecting this today so had to use their rather average camera. Will get some nice shots today with my SLR later (nightshift makes GazPots a sleepy boy )

Secondly, the case is brand new and as such the guitar has some case fibre on it which you'll notice. Haven't cleaned it or plugged it in, just took some pics.

Anyways, truth be told I wasn't expecting it this fast shipping wise but here arrived a fucking huge box this morning......








Inside said box was another huge box.....







Yeeeeeeeeeeeep, definitely guitar sized. 






Inside said box in a box, was another box. Often referred to as a case.  DELUXE BABY!!!!11!!






Yes, I own yet another Ibanez. Hi, my name is Gary and i have a problem......






BOOM! HEADSHOT! 






Delicious rg2228a content in Galaxy White. Oh yes! 







Sparkly, flakey goodness. Mmmmmmmmm.






Headstock shot. Awesomesauce. 







Random shot.






Couch time.




:


----------



## GazPots (Sep 20, 2012)

Rather huge compared to the RG3120 but it's all good. 



















 


Edit - Bonus shots with the sparkly blue older brother.
























Better pics incoming and obligatory shot of both the black and white 2228a's in the same shot.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX (Sep 20, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome-O-Sarus! HNGD!


----------



## isispelican (Sep 20, 2012)

very nice dude!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 20, 2012)

First RG2228 where I actually went "Holy Fuck!"

Congrats, enjoy and treat her well!


----------



## FireInside (Sep 20, 2012)

Holy fucking shit. Just....wow.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the white 8, if I ever decide on buying an 8 this will probably be it. Nice scores man


----------



## implicit (Sep 20, 2012)

galaxy white is _such_ a nice finish, HNGD man. also that flame top on your 6 string is sick!


----------



## slowro (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not a big ibanez fanboy but that is gorgeous.
loving the flake


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 20, 2012)

So, you don´t need the brother guitar anymore ? Seems lika a 1077XL ?


----------



## TMM (Sep 20, 2012)

It's pretty basic, but I like it! A huge improvement over Galaxy Black.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 20, 2012)

Man, that's beautiful!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 20, 2012)

>average

I WISH I had a camera that was that good.

My digital camera is from 2006 

That's actually a fucking SWEET guitar.

I'd buy one but as it is I don't even play 7 strings any longer, let alone 8 strings


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 20, 2012)

i need this guitar. and that 3120 aint to bad either!!



its a 3120 right?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 20, 2012)

Now put in a tortoise pickguard, okthxbai.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the white over the black. Now I just gotta get me one. Lol.


----------



## XEN (Sep 20, 2012)

Dude, seriously nice purchase!!! 
<-- Jealous!


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 20, 2012)

wow that is stinking sweet! I'm having really bad RG3120 gas now too haha


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Sep 20, 2012)

sparkles!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 20, 2012)

A-Ma-Zing! looks killer!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats man. Simple & elegant.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't even fathom why they wouldn't offer that as a production color.

It looks so much better than the black version. Seriously.

HNGD man


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 20, 2012)

Can not fucking wait to get mine already.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 20, 2012)

you can keep the white
that blue flame is where its at!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Cremated (Sep 20, 2012)

So much better looking than the original black one with actives. Nice score.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 20, 2012)

Man, I love Galaxy White


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh... So the 2228A is the on with the matching headstock, eh? I guess it woulda broke the bank to do the same on the RGA8? 

At any rate, I was pissed at you for writing sparkly white 8 string content when I saw the blue flame 6er... But now...


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2012)

That is excellent!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 20, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Now put in a tortoise pickguard, okthxbai.



Because he wouldn't look like a completely pathetic loser whose only ambition in life is to play arpeggios, dress nicely and someday become a black man?


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2012)

BLACK AND WHITE TOGETHER 

Nice man.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Sep 20, 2012)

I knew what it was as soon as i saw the case, there is one sitting in my mates guitar shop at the moment with a hefty price tag on it but it plays beautifully. Congrats and HNGD


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 20, 2012)

That thing is amazing. I dream of having one one day!


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish this was the RG2228 I bought back in 2008. Oh, to be 16 and impatient again. 

Seriously, though. It looks awesome - and probably sounds great with the D-Activators.


----------



## jwade (Sep 20, 2012)

How much was that?


----------



## Vanzeplica (Sep 20, 2012)

Magnificent finish  why do guitar company's offer just black finishes for such exe pensive guitars? I'm pretty sure we would flock to anything that isn't black/red


----------



## GazPots (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah this guitar is awesome. Today I shall change the strings to my gauge and give it some lemon oil on the board. Get it set up right how I like it. 

I was gonna take some shots with the SLR camera but I've left my sd card at the rentals house. However I'll see what I can do. 

The blue guitar is a rg2077xl and the flame top is a rg3120 as a few people have said. 

As for a price, would it be annoying to say it was the same price as a black rg2228a? Cause it was. 

Over and out for now.

Gaz


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Sep 21, 2012)

TOOO JELLY


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy shit man. That is gorgeous. Could you imagine it with a maple board like the 1527M's? Oh good god that would be amazing...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> BLACK AND WHITE TOGETHER
> 
> Nice man.



Ebony and ivoryyyyyyyy!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Because he wouldn't look like a completely pathetic loser whose only ambition in life is to play arpeggios, dress nicely and someday become a black man?



What's wrong with wanting to become a black man? We're delightful!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 21, 2012)

Gotta love that galaxy white...one of the best Ibanez finishes out there. I could only imagine this guitar except with a maple board like the RG1527MGW


----------



## chris9 (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome in white congrats on a great guitar


----------



## 8track (Sep 22, 2012)

sick, love the gold flecks


----------



## GazPots (Sep 22, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Fun111 said:
> 
> 
> > BLACK AND WHITE TOGETHER
> ...



Moar pics!











































































Still haven't setup the guitar to my spec yet, was doing other things but i shall tomorrow hopefully. And Fun111, I'll send you a pm soon. Haven't forgotten.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 22, 2012)

I hate you right now........



Ok I'm just seriously jealous of every guitar you have


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2012)

1. Ibanez did GOOD going with the 2228A in Galaxy White. OMNOMNOM

2. OUTDOOR PICS!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 22, 2012)

hot damn, i like all of your ibbys!! especially the white one! nice pics!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 22, 2012)

really nice and classy love white axes, congrats


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 23, 2012)

best thing about it?.... its not black! haha, no foreal though that is awesome!


----------



## AJD000M (Sep 23, 2012)

When I got to the last picture, I suddenly shit myself. Im super jealous of you good sir. You have two amazing guitars I would give my left nut for.


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice, more sexy than my totally white RGA8-WH .
Anybody knows how many rg228a-GW comes in Europe ? 
I wait my delivery.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 27, 2012)

I own a black 2228 but this looks so freakin amazing. Somehow that neck looks even nicer than the original 2228s. Me want. Is there a place to order these in the states yet?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 27, 2012)

Whoa. Me want.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Sep 27, 2012)

If only Ibanez would sell them here...


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my....

*stupid question but don't flame me to hard, but did the 2228's have the same anchor bolt problem and the rga8s? I don't anything about them but that's not to assume that it didn't happen..


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 28, 2012)

want


----------



## GXPO (Sep 28, 2012)

That is a fine collection of Ibbies you have there. I was was blown away by the RG2888a but seeing it next to the XL just made my day. HNGD!!!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2012)

Necropolis said:


> Oh my....
> 
> *stupid question but don't flame me to hard, but did the 2228's have the same anchor bolt problem and the rga8s? I don't anything about them but that's not to assume that it didn't happen..



They used to, my early run Rg2228 (the emg one) popped the bolt after a few years.

As far as i am aware they fixed the issue a while ago. Now i can see there is a metal ring under the bridge the anchor screws into that wasn't there on the early 2228. Seems something has changed design wise at least.


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome that they fixed it, thinking about getting a 2228


----------



## gordon_mlz (Sep 30, 2012)

Sickest finish ever. Enjoy that amazing axe!


----------



## xenophobe (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice sparkly white! Grats!


----------



## Heroin (Oct 1, 2012)

galaxy white is seriously my all time favourite finish, I'd love to own one of these things, maaaajor props with the matching headstock


----------



## Mr GriND (Oct 1, 2012)

MINE HAS ARRIVED TODAY ! Nice


----------



## GazPots (Oct 1, 2012)

*high five*


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 1, 2012)

brb, changing pants. They look great together...I am sure they are one happy couple


----------



## Kapee (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## jordanky (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome man! Galaxy White is one of those finishes that you just have to see in person to truly appreciate.


----------



## Mr GriND (Oct 2, 2012)

My two white ibby's


----------



## m4rK (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> My two white ibby's



can you tell the difference that much between the two?  I realize the 2228a is "better" but the question remains.  Thats about as similar as you can get on the two, so i was curious..
Oh and i'm so damn jealous of you white ibby owners!


----------



## Mr GriND (Oct 3, 2012)

The finishes are not the same. Rga8 has components of less good quality. What is the most shocking for me it is the lightness of the body we would say almost about the balsa wood. I feel that it is the same mahogany as on my arz307. I have full of guitars in mahogany and I think that it is the variety of Asian mahogany that has to have only the name. Rg2228 has impeccable finishes. No approximation. The Japanese at Ibanez it is often simple but great effective. Pickups on  rga8 are really vile especially on the lows. I find that remains a bit expensive for the finishes and the quality of components by comparison with  an agile with EMG. Neck is really good on both although that of the rga is a not excellent varnish which hangs on a little the palm of the hand. The sustain and the intonation remains correct.
+ IBANEZ rga8-wh: tneck, the color, the weight.
- IBANEZ rga8-wh: the finishes, electronics, the weight (for me).
RGA8 is correct but you need to change the strings and pickups .


----------



## m4rK (Oct 3, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> The finishes are not the same. Rga8 has components of less good quality. What is the most shocking for me it is the lightness of the body we would say almost about the balsa wood. I feel that it is the same mahogany as on my arz307. I have full of guitars in mahogany and I think that it is the variety of Asian mahogany that has to have only the name. Rg2228 has impeccable finishes. No approximation. The Japanese at Ibanez it is often simple but great effective. Pickups on  rga8 are really vile especially on the lows. I find that remains a bit expensive for the finishes and the quality of components by comparison with  an agile with EMG. Neck is really good on both although that of the rga is a not excellent varnish which hangs on a little the palm of the hand. The sustain and the intonation remains correct.
> + IBANEZ rga8-wh: tneck, the color, the weight.
> - IBANEZ rga8-wh: the finishes, electronics, the weight (for me).
> RGA8 is correct but you need to change the strings and pickups .



Wow, great comparison!  Thank you..  Now i will go back to dreaming about my own white ibanez..


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 4, 2012)

What a perfect guitar.


----------

